# Pliny's tack store adventure



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny has become a bit of a celebrity in the Calgary horse world. I work at a consignment tack store, and Mr P has accompanied me on many an occasion. A professional photographer happened to be in one day, saw the incredible cuteness that is the Plinster and asked if he could do a photo shoot. Behold some of the pics.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

and some more...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

and a couple more!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the saddle! :lol: That's so cute! And the mealie latte! lol!
Pliny is one handsome hedgie - no wonder he caught the eye of the photographer! Such good pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics, he is so adorable! I love the horse one too, its one of my favs but all of them turned out wonderful.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Love it!! cutest poses


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

The amount of adorable in this thread should be illegal


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love them all! But I especially love the hedgie paws one :lol: "Get out of my face! I'll punch you! No, really, I will punch you."


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ha ha. Pliny says 'thanks' for all the admiring comments. I love the one of him splatted out in his fleece blanket; that is usually how I feel first thing in the morning too! Like owner, like hog I suppose!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so adorable and what wonderful photos.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh jeez! Those are so great! What a wonderful opportunity!


----------

